# What are the "conditions" for an OTA update to push?



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

I have a 16GB Nexus 7, currently running JRO03D.

I still have yet to receive the OTA update; at this point, I'm speculating that it's because of various things I've done.

I have:
Rooted
Installed stock browser
Installed Asus' TF700 apps
Modified build.prop to change DPI to 160
I've read that the recovery zip that is floating around checks the integrity of /system; is that how the official updater works too? Can anyone discuss specifics on how the official updater handles this?

If I'm destined to not receive this OTA or via zip (without a factory image reflash), any idea when the 4.1.2 image will hit the "Factory Images for Nexus Devices" page?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The one available for download I believe is from Google. But yes if you removed stuff or modified stuff in /system the check when flashing will fail and it won't flash. Also I believe you need the stock build.prop.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm completely stock and I haven't gotten the update yet - I read that they're pushing it out in "groups", whatever that means.


----------



## Aus_azn (May 10, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> The one available for download I believe is from Google. But yes if you removed stuff or modified stuff in /system the check when flashing will fail and it won't flash. Also I believe you need the stock build.prop.


Just opened and sniffed around the zip (yes, it is from Google). Guess I should have done this in the first place, since I know enough to read Edify scripts...









It just does (what looks like) an MD5 check of stock APKs. It does not check for additions, only removals and changes. Just renamed my BrowserProviderProxy stuff back, and rolled back my old build.prop.

All good now, updated. Time to rename things back...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Aus_azn said:


> Just opened and sniffed around the zip (yes, it is from Google). Guess I should have done this in the first place, since I know enough to read Edify scripts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup got to love the .bak extension for ease of hiding/unhiding.


----------



## dlaciv12 (Dec 28, 2011)

So if I am stock, rooted but with CWM I'll get the OTA? I rolled back my only build.prop edit.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

dlaciv12 said:


> So if I am stock, rooted but with CWM I'll get the OTA? I rolled back my only build.prop edit.


That's what I wanna know as well...


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

Still 100% stock myself. Unrooted, unrommed, it's still the same way it's been since leaving Google's hands and entering mine. Still waiting. I'm spamming the check for updated button every few hours.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Probably won't install with CWM. CWM tends to not play well with OTAs on other devices, don't see why grouper would be different.

Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Probably won't install with CWM. CWM tends to not play well with OTAs on other devices, don't see why grouper would be different.
> 
> Tapped from my jelly-beaned d2vzw


It definitely installs with CWM.


----------



## ROM_Ulan (Dec 21, 2011)

Does the update break root?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

I was getting assert errors, first because of installing the old browser, then for Talk.apk... I just gave up: there is a stock, rooted 4.1.2 zip up on XDA that worked for me. It wiped then replaced /system and then boot.img. I didn't even wipe cache and it seems to be doing fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ROM_Ulan said:


> Does the update break root?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


On CWM after flashing it asks you if you want to restore root in case it was lost. I just hit yes just in case and nothing was affected. I'm now back on TWRP though.


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

My nexus 7 says my build #is JRO03S??? Anybody else know anything about this? I know its 4.1.1 still but I am looking to go to 4.1.2 stock and rooted.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

anyone else still not receiving this update? I Just want to see what an OTA, er, over wifi update looks like for once.

Rooted with CWM.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

yep, no sign of it yet for me.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

You guys are hard core for waiting lol. I just flashed it and got it over with.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

You guys need to see my post in N7 General. No ota or waiting or flashing to stock necessary

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm completely stock and unrooted - I could push the update via ADB but eh

considering what I've been through waiting for updates to my Thunderbolt that were supposed to fix major flaws in the software, waiting a few days for landscape mode in the stock launcher is really nbd


----------



## gmurphy (Jun 9, 2011)

Can I install the ota that's waiting? I am rooted and have cwm.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Just got this, finally!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alkaseltzer (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey guys,
I am on stock ROM, unlocked and rooted. I am running Trinity kernel and have TWRP recovery.I received my prompt for the OTA today,downloaded and went to accept the install. My tablet acted as if it was flashing then kicked me back out to the main TWRP menu. My question is what am I missing? Is it because of my kernel? Could it be my recovery? Thanks for any help.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

alkaseltzer said:


> Hey guys,
> I am on stock ROM, unlocked and rooted. I am running Trinity kernel and have TWRP recovery.I received my prompt for the OTA today,downloaded and went to accept the install. My tablet acted as if it was flashing then kicked me back out to the main TWRP menu. My question is what am I missing? Is it because of my kernel? Could it be my recovery? Thanks for any help.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


It's probably your kernel, I am unlocked and rooted but stock and it worked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alkaseltzer (Oct 21, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> It's probably your kernel, I am unlocked and rooted but stock and it worked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Oh well....flashed factory image and took the OTA. Then re-rooted using Wugfresh's Toolkit...now to flash Trinity again lol!!
Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bungle (Jun 28, 2012)

Still waiting... I'm now convinced it won't come with CWR...


----------

